# Cannondale Super V Downhill Mountain Bike



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are a few pics of mine. How many other forum members have one?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I badly wanted that bike back in the day. Nowadays it looks like a plain ol' trail bike.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This is "just" the Freeride version. We sold this one back in 1998 and just got it back as a trade-in.










https://mombat.org/1998_Cannondale_SuperVFR1000.htm


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

First Flight said:


> This is "just" the Freeride version. We sold this one back in 1998 and just got it back as a trade-in.


Looks like it did a good job of holding up the garage wall for the last twelve years.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You couldn't pay me to own one.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

the Super V DH bike is somewhat historic. Certainly was ahead of its time in 1994. Missy railed hers and at the Reebok Eliminator (remember that?) Myles effortlessly dominated his competition on that bike.

As for that black one (besides being heinously ugly), the stem is almost as long as the wheelbase.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> You couldn't pay me to own one.


Aren't they over 30 lbs?


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Aren't they over 30 lbs?


35 lbs


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, thanks for posting that, I knew the other thread would have been a poor option, but I'm a sucker for old, uncommon Cannondales. 

Had that since new? 

FB, was it this bike, or was it the one who's name escapes me, with all the extra mid drive stuff going on? That one was quite a piece of engineering for the time.... 

I thought I recalled this one being the simpler version they sold to the public. 

As for FFB's trade in rig? Dang, that poor bike never even saw dirt. And with the requisite John Holmes stem in tow even. Funny, buy a size up in old SV's and you end up with a rig that actually feels pretty darn "modern".


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey, thanks for posting that, I knew the other thread would have been a poor option, but I'm a sucker for old, uncommon Cannondales.
> 
> Had that since new?
> 
> ...


That one that had the jack shaft set up to eliminate chain torque came at least 3-4 years later if I recall. The red one on this thread was the team DH bike in 94 and probably 95.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cannondale Fulcrum*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> FB, was it this bike, or was it the one who's name escapes me, with all the extra mid drive stuff going on? That one was quite a piece of engineering for the time....


circa ~1998


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That's right, the Fulcrum DH. So this one came first.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That's right, the Fulcrum DH. So this one came first.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I'm sure you Cannondale hounds have seen this:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...e-History-Part-1,923/Slideshow,2590/sspomer,2


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That one that had the jack shaft set up to eliminate chain torque came at least 3-4 years later if I recall. The red one on this thread was the team DH bike in 94 and probably 95.


I believe mine is the 1997 version.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Had that since new?


Nope, I won it at auction:thumbsup:


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone seen this Super V for sale(not mine).


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey, thanks for posting that, I knew the other thread would have been a poor option, but I'm a sucker for old, uncommon Cannondales.
> .


Just found this thread. I'm also a sucker for the old DH Cannondales. I also have a version of the DH4000 like the one in the OP.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Beast Of The East said:


> Here are a few pics of mine. How many other forum members have one?


what memories!!!!....I was looking at the pic trying to decide what 'was' the best thing about that ride......at the time it was the Tires- "the Missiles" were the first DH casing tires that could take a beating.....
But as for the rest of it...not too much I enjoyed about it


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody remember or have the old Super V in "carbon"? I remember the first one I saw was in 1994 a guy had one on Slick Rock Moab. It was very exotic for it's time. I remember them only available in candy apple red or candy blue. Some very bright ghetto colors.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

New Old Stock: MOMBAT: 1999 Cannondale Raven 700


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

First Flight said:


> New Old Stock: MOMBAT: 1999 Cannondale Raven 700


That seatpost looks...well...not very secure? Were there problems with that? It just looks added on like "oops, we forgot the seatpost".


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> Were there problems with that?


That's a first gen version. Yes, many small issues. Seat post and BB areas needed extra beefing, by way of an injected epoxy foam kit. If done properly it fixed them, but it definitely just added fuel to the fire for the haters.

The first gen ones were also original old school geometry, so a large fit like a modern medium, I got no love for 'em, though that is a sexy one. The second gen ones were proper modern geo, and while still somewhat problematic in certain batches, the good ones held up for th long haul.

Gotta give them credit, at least they were playing around with stuff, pushing the design and materials envelope. Magnesium spines, carbon clam shell lay up etc....

Someday, though Rumpfy won't appreciate it, they'll have earned a place in these pages, while not like a 'Ham in that they were a big company, they were certainly trying to do things differently with an eye on improvements for the rider. :thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm with Mendon. I am not so enthusiastic about Cannondales, but several of the things they have done really are good ideas. The Super V was hardly innovative in the realm of suspension, but it was an iconic bike that remained in production for much longer than most full suspension machines. When did they stop making it- 2007 or so? That's a long production run.
In terms of suspension technology, the Headshok was always average, but in terms of steering precision nothing ever matched it. It was just a different league in that regard than a MAG21 or even a linkage fork- there is absolutely no comparison.
The much maligned Force 40 brake rocker thingy did exactly what it said it would- increase braking power by 40%. 
And of course, the Lefty is a great innovation.
Yes, as a company they can be kind of lame- shabby house brand components, huge graphics, dorky names for bikes dreamt up by marketing guys (Coffee? Prophet?), and worst of all, the weird cache their bikes enjoy among people who don't know bikes. I remember the push-button electronic lockout on the Lefty forks failing big and getting replaced with a simple lever- later in the year I picked up an old issue of _Design News_ that was laying around, and that same lockout device had won some award from the magazine before the recall. This is part of the reason the company is successful- it makes people who don't know bikes feel like they're entering into a club of connoisseurs by making that purchase.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm almost afraid to post this for fear of being "Rump" roasted, but I like the looks of that Raven. I normally don't like Cannondale V bikes, but for some reason that one looks pretty spiffy. At least until I snapped the seatpost off.


----------



## r32657 (Jun 23, 2007)

chef kungfu said:


> Just found this thread. I'm also a sucker for the old DH Cannondales. I also have a version of the DH4000 like the one in the OP.


I envy you! I should have jumped on these when they where available!:madman:


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the Super V DH bike is somewhat historic. Certainly was ahead of its time in 1994. Missy railed hers and at the Reebok Eliminator (remember that?) Myles effortlessly dominated his competition on that bike.
> 
> As for that black one (besides being heinously ugly), the stem is almost as long as the wheelbase.


----------



## Caseybuck (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome, great images.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Tomas Misser's old team bike was up for sale here in Sweden a couple of years ago...


----------



## Daniel Shiels (Nov 17, 2013)

*super v downhill conversion*

They make a great trail bike you know. Without the moto fork and coil spring they can be built pretty light (27 pounds) and the old school geometry makes for sharp steering in the woods. The only issue I've had is with chain line because of the wide swingarm but that's solved with the wider howitzer bb. I love this bike, it rides really well


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

chef kungfu said:


> Just found this thread. I'm also a sucker for the old DH Cannondales. I also have a version of the DH4000 like the one in the OP.





chef kungfu said:


> Just found this thread. I'm also a sucker for the old DH Cannondales. I also have a version of the DH4000 like the one in the OP.





chef kungfu said:


> Just found this thread. I'm also a sucker for the old DH Cannondales. I also have a version of the DH4000 like the one in the OP.


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

chef kungfu said:


> View attachment 1917208



View attachment 1917209


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

👀


----------



## Bazzer68 (Feb 24, 2021)

I had one and like a fool I sold it, i keep a eye open for one locally but so far no luck


----------

